# Neuer Rahmen aus Polen?



## Hanxs (6. August 2003)

Auf www.bt.1000lecie.pl gibt es einen schönen Rahmen der, wie es aussieht ne Art Hausmarke ist, aber das weiss ich nicht genau. Der Rahmen sieht nicht verkehrt aus. Wiegt 2kg.

Jetzt bin ich noch gespannt was der mal kostet.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. August 2003)

Der erinnert mich irgendwie an den ES3...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (6. August 2003)

mir gefällt er saugut.


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. August 2003)

Pfui... immer das selbe, sehen imemr nachgebaut aus...


----------



## biker ben (6. August 2003)

denk ich mir immer bei reifen, einer hat angefangen die rund zu bauen und alle machens nach. echt blöd das nachgebaue.


----------



## elhefe (6. August 2003)

Ich muss auch mal feststellen, dass die Rahmen sich alle sehr ähneln. Warum auch nicht, es sind ja schließlich Trial-Rahmen und irgendwann wird halt eine mehr oder weniger optimale Trial Geo erreicht.
Deswegen finde ich den Rahmen nicht schöner o. hässlicher als andere, obwohl er ein paar nette optische Details aufweist.

Mein Lieblingstrialrahmen ist aber immer noch der von Woodman, rein von der Optik her, daja niemand sagen kann, wie der sich fährt.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. August 2003)

Aber einen Pace Rahmen baut keiner nach, das Lob ich mir doch


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. August 2003)

Irre ich mich oder sind in der gallery von denen n haufen von bikes von der Marke?

http://www.bt.1000lecie.pl/modules.php?op=modload&name=My_eGallery&file=index&do=showgall&gid=4


----------



## Hanxs (24. August 2003)

Also ich weiss jetzt das der Rahmen nur 200 kosten wird nur mit dem Versand nach D'land wie das aussieht weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## siments-biker (24. August 2003)

also daher ich pole bin kann ich nur sagen geil , kaufn


----------



## biker ben (24. August 2003)

aus was für einem geklautem auto die wohl hergestellt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (24. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Devil-Trial _
> *Aber einen Pace Rahmen baut keiner nach, das Lob ich mir doch *


kein wunder!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker ben _
> *aus was für einem geklautem auto die wohl hergestellt werden?  *



was sind denn das für vorurteile?? 
die haben sich bestimmt die Mühe gemacht einen Rahmen zu klauen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. August 2003)

der typ im 2ten bild(s.o.) hat bestimmt die neuen teamschuhe an


----------



## mtb-trialer (24. August 2003)




----------



## aramis (24. August 2003)

Ihr seid voll die fiesen Drecksäcke.

Den schwarzen Rahmen würde ich auf jeden Fall nehmen, und für 200 Tacken noch viel mehr.


----------



## biker ben (25. August 2003)

jo einem geklautem gaul schaut ma ned ins maul, oder so ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini (25. August 2003)

der schwarze schaut sehr fein aus..
bis auf das steuerlager, und der 4 arm kurbel....


----------



## crazy-spy (25. August 2003)

perfekt!

In Polen sind alle bikes voll billig!!! kauft euch nen bike vom dangerous mike  

Keine Vorurteile gegen Polen bitte! (bin keiner, aber kenne genug bikende!)


----------



## mtb-trialer (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Ihr seid voll die fiesen Drecksäcke.
> 
> *



komm schon das mit den teamschuhen war lustig! 

das mit den autos fand ich allerdings auch ziemlich überflüssig...


----------

